# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از عمران به ریاضی

## WorkFlow

سلام
من در حال حاضر در حال تحصیل در رشته کاردانی عمران ، پیوسته هستم .
میخواستم بدونم برای تغییر رشته به ریاضی از چه طریق باید اقدام کنم . آیا باید در کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم ؟

----------


## WorkFlow

up

----------


## WorkFlow

کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده ؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*اگه اشتباه نکنم باید کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی بدی*

----------

